# Windtunnel 1/8 extended offset axles(now available)



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

I have another one for you guys. I now have 1/8 extended axles for offset steering blocks. Same great material as my inlines but for offset. As you can see from the pictures they are threaded on the backside to thread into the steering block and can then be 4/40 nutted on the back side to make sure they stay in place. Then on the bearing side you have the ability to adjust with shims. Wheels with flanged bearing you have 100 thou to work with, a little more with flangless bearings. Part numbers and prices will be up soon.


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

In addition to the axles the Windtunnel Ultra 1/12th front end kit is now available as well as Ultra car kit. The 1/12th kits include compete sets of springs, axles, steering block & etc. The ultra car kit will have 1 spring of each rate for vcs center springs. Details at the Windtunnel website linked below


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

12th Ultra Kits

WT #3407 ULTRA 1/12th Front End Kit $28.00
Kit includes-2 offset extended axles w/Blocks, 2 king pins, 20 shims, 4 e-clips, 4 nuts, 1pr of each rate of Babies springs

WT #3408 Ultra 1/12th Suspension Kit $34.00
Kit includes-2 offset extended axles w/Blocks, 2 king pins, 20 shims, 4 e-clips, 4 nuts, 1pr of each rate of Babies springs, 1ea #7-#17 vcs springs

WT #3409 Ultra CRC Kit (for CRC Cars) $40.00
Kit includes-2 offset extended axles w/Blocks, 2 king pins, 20 shims, 4 e-clips, 4 nuts, 1pr of each rate of Babies springs, 1ea #7-#17 vcs springs, 1pr 7 rates of progressives


----------

